# Szyfrowalne, bootowalne CD/DVD

## 13Homer

Skoro nie ma, to niech i posta nie będzie (słowa posta zresztą też "nie ma", ciekawym na co to zamienicie, zmieńcie też tytuł, bo słowa bootowalne też przecież nie ma).

Widzę, że już nawet żargonu używać nie można.

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

s/autentykować/uwierzytelniać/ - nie ma takiego słowa jak autentykacja!

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Yatmai

Troche chaotycznie to napisałeś  :Razz:  Masz na myśli, że ktoś bootuje kompa z płytki to zażąda uwierzytelnienia ? Tylko każda jedna płytka, czy pojedyncza spreparowana przez Ciebie ?  :Smile: 

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

s/autentykacji/uwierzytelnienia/ - nie ma takiego słowa jak autentykacja!

Kurt Steiner

Authentication... Mało to słów z innego języka zostało żywcem zaadoptowanych do polskiego ?  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Tylko tworzone przeze mnie. Cel jest taki, żeby nie było wiadomo co na tym dysku się znajduje :) Prawdopodobnie zrobić się tego nie da, bo uruchamiany jest system operacyjny, który nadpisze wszystko inne, ale przyszło mi coś takiego do głowy, więc się zapytałem.

----------

## Yatmai

Jeśli Cie dobrze zrozumiałem, to możesz zaszyfrować dysk truecrypt'em i pokombinować z modułami w Slax'ie - tak żeby miał obsługę truecrypt'a i najlepiej z poziomu initrd pytał o hasło  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Authentication... Mało to słów z innego języka zostało żywcem zaadoptowanych do polskiego ? 

   :Smile:  Niby tak, ale z drugiej strony, dobrze jeśli wiemy kiedy kaleczymy język (z różnych powodów). W przypadku "autentykacji" większość osób nawet nie ma pojęcia o tym, że popełnia błąd.  :Wink: 

--- Dodane:

Eh... Widzę, 13Homer, że poczułeś się urażony. No cóż, w takim razie pozostaje mi Cię serdecznie przeprosić.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> W przypadku "autentykacji" większość osób nawet nie ma pojęcia o tym, że popełnia błąd. 

 

I w ten sposób ewoluuje język, bo język tworzą ludzie, a nie jeden z drugim profesorkiem  :Wink: 

Niemniej, dzięki za uświadomienie, bo faktycznie w słowniku nie znalazłem:)

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Eh... Widzę, 13Homer, że poczułeś się urażony. No cóż, w takim razie pozostaje mi Cię serdecznie przeprosić.

 

Za co? Jeśli było to zgodne z zasadami panującymi na tym forum, a mimo to masz rozterki, to może rzuć to moderowanie, bo narażasz się na konflikt sumienia.

Yatmai: rzeczywiście, sklonowanie rozwiązania "dyskowego" jest najprawdopodobniej możliwe. Szkoda tylko, że wymaga to ingerencji w zawartość (trzeba_by zmieniać oryginalny initrd).

Rozwiązanie pod Windowsami też chyba jest, chociaż z BartPE mam dość niemiłe doświadczenia.

Będzie trzeba kiedyś spróbować.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

nie bardzo rozumiem: chodzi o to, żeby livecd było zaszyfrowane, czy tylko o to, aby livecd miało wsparcie dla zaszyfrowanych dysków (w szczególności systemowych)?

bo jeśli to drugie, to mam takie livecd.

----------

## 13Homer

Chodzi o to, żeby bootowalna płyta CD/DVD (np. LiveDVD, z której startuje się system) była zaszyfrowana, a więc, żeby przed podaniem hasła nie można było określić, co na niej się znajduje (przejrzeć zawartości).

Najlepsze byłoby rozwiązanie uniwersalne, a więc identyczny kod "odszyfrowujący" dla płyt linuksowych i windowsowych, ale prawdopodobnie jest to nieosiągalne.

Załózmy, że problem wziął się z chęci wyposażenia oryginalnego instalatora Windows dołączanego do laptopa w nowe możliwości (przykładowo instalowanie i bootowanie Windowsów na dyskach USB), ale nie chciałbym, żeby ktokolwiek bez mojej zgody korzystał z moich osiągnięć, więc zawartość musi być zaszyfrowana (zabezpieczenie przed kradzieżą czy zgubieniem płyty). W naturalny sposób problematykę można rozszerzyć na dowolny inny system, więc w szczególności Linuksa.

W tej chwili chodzi mi o teoretyczne rozpracowanie zagadnienia, ale jeśli ktoś widział coś takiego w akcji, to nie pogardzę "gotowcem".

Chyba jednak coś pokręciłem z Linuksem. Sprawa byłaby trochę trudniejsza, bo część płyty byłaby zaszyfrowana, a część nie. Czyli wychodziłoby coś w rodzaju: własne initrd i jądro + zaszyfrowany obraz iso, który podczas startu byłby podmontowywany do jakiegoś katalogu (zapewne do roota) i dalej normalny start z tego katalogu.

----------

## Yatmai

A to Cię źle zrozumiałem  :Wink: 

Ale znów wracając do Slax'a (zajebiście elastyczne livecd  :Wink:  ) on obecnie bazuje na squashfs... Można by przygotować swojego, zaszyfrowanego i prosty skrypt pytający o hasło. 

Jednak jeśli chciałbyś dowolną płytkę tak męczyć, a w szczególności windowsowe instalatory, to już nie będzie tak proste...  Trza by jakiś programik, który po podaniu hasła odszyfruje zawartość płyty i przekaże bootowanie znajdującym się tam programom

----------

## 13Homer

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Ale znów wracając do Slax'a (zajebiście elastyczne livecd ;) ) on obecnie bazuje na squashfs... Można by przygotować swojego, zaszyfrowanego i prosty skrypt pytający o hasło.

 

Użycie squashfs i truecrypta to prawie to samo, w końcu trzeba zawartość gdzieś zamontować, więc jest to bardzo dobry trop. Dzięki za pomoc :)

 *Quote:*   

> Jednak jeśli chciałbyś dowolną płytkę tak męczyć, a w szczególności windowsowe instalatory, to już nie będzie tak proste...  Trza by jakiś programik, który po podaniu hasła odszyfruje zawartość płyty i przekaże bootowanie znajdującym się tam programom

 

Windowsy to sprawa drugorzędna (chociaż od tego się zaczęło). Skoro nikt nie zna rozwiązania (albo nie chce się podzielić), to na razie zajmę się Linuksem, ale pewnie dopiero w weekend.

EDIT::

Pozwolę sobie coś dodać o postępach w tym temacie, może ktoś będzie miał jakiś uwagi. Otóż chodzi o ISOLINUX, który według dokumentacji ma możliwość startowania także dysków instalacyjnych Windowsów, które trzeba oczywiście jakoś przygotować. Z tego co widzę na dysku "Gentoo AMD64 Minimal" obraz dysku jest w formacie squashfs, więc to dobry znak.

----------

## 13Homer

Dlaczego jak się edytuje posta, to nie jest oznaczany jako nieprzeczytany? A później awantury moderatorów, że się pisze posty jeden pod drugim.

----------

## Poe

ja się "awanturuję" jak ktoś napisze posta 1. a po 2 minutach doda drugiego. jak już dłużej, to osobiście nic nie robie, bo wiadomo, że edytowanie posta automatycznie nie bumpuje tematu, taka cecha phpbb

----------

## 13Homer

Zdaje się, że wersja Przemo ma możliwość zaznaczania wątku jako nieprzeczytany, fajna rzecz, czasami się przydaje.

----------

## quosek

taki strzal troche w ciemno, bo nie czytalem dokladnie wszystkich postow:

Truecrypt 5.x dla windy umozliwia zaszyfrowanie dysku systemowego windowsa i dodanie swojego bootloadera (bootloader najpierw pyta o haslo, jezeli je prawidlowe bootuje z zaszyfrowanej partycji windowsa) - moze uzyjesz jakos tego mechanizmu

----------

## 13Homer

Strzał wydaje się bardzo celny, chciałem nawet zadać pytanie w tym temacie na forum TC, ale postawili jakieś kosmiczne wymagania dotyczące konta e-mail, to zrezygnowałem z zakładania konta.

W każdym razie wygląda to bardzo obiecująco, tyle, że ichniejsza dokumentacja nie jest zbyt szczegółowa (przynajmniej ta, do której dotarłem).

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Strzał wydaje się bardzo celny, chciałem nawet zadać pytanie w tym temacie na forum TC, ale postawili jakieś kosmiczne wymagania dotyczące konta e-mail, to zrezygnowałem z zakładania konta.
> 
> 

 

tak z ciekawości, cóż to za wymagania mniej wiecej?

----------

## 13Homer

 *Quote:*   

> Your TrueCrypt Forums account cannot be activated until the issue described in this message is resolved. 
> 
> Unfortunately, due to excessive forum spam and other kinds of abuse, a member registered on or after January 1, 2006 cannot post if his or her forum account is associated with an email address provided by a disallowed or free-email provider (such as Hotmail or Yahoo). We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. 
> 
> Remark: Ever since this restriction was imposed, there has been no spam and practically no abuse on our forums, so most users benefit from it.
> ...

 

----------

## quosek

ja wlasnie dla takich celow mam konto na www.konto.pl  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Ja też tam mam (albo miałem, od roku nie używałem, albo i dłużej). Odrzucili gmail.com, odrzucili o2.pl to dałem sobie spokój. Niech będzie, próbuję z konto.pl. Ostatni raz.

Poooszło...! Dzięki za podpowiedź. Jutro zadam pytanie, dzisiaj już nie mam ochoty.

----------

## quosek

ja tez najpierw probowalem o2 (glowne konto spamowe), potem gmaila. nie pamietam, czy probowalem tenbit (ale wydaje mi sie, ze tez odrzucilo)  :Wink: 

----------

